

How They Sent Photos Across the Ocean Back in 1926 - salimmadjd
http://petapixel.com/2013/07/01/how-they-sent-photos-across-the-ocean-back-in-1926/

======
quackerhacker
I think the illustration is beautiful. It makes me appreciate technology, but
also reminds of the process when beepers existed, and pay phones were
prevalent (before 2way pagers, and alphanumeric paging).

